# C'est mal barré



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

pour mon 500ème post, avant le 1er juillet


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

2002


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

pq?? j'était à 920 ya trois jours...

donc c'est possible! 
(regarde alèm, plus de 5 par heure depuis des mois...)


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*pq?? j'était à 920 ya trois jours...

donc c'est possible! 
(regarde alèm, plus de 5 par heure depuis des mois...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, mais vous vous êtes des pro


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

meuh non, on est juste en vacances! (enfin pour moi en tout cas...)


----------



## bebert (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ouais, mais vous vous êtes des pro    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des pros du bavardage oui !


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*meuh non, on est juste en vacances! (enfin pour moi en tout cas...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme quoi ça du bon les vacances, le changement d'air,  les grasses mat, la farniente, un mac sur les genoux


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2002)

bon puisque ça ressemble a un thread pour ecouler les posts


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2002)

allons y


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Comme quoi ça du bon les vacances, le changement d'air,  les grasses mat, la farniente, un mac sur les genoux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en plus c'est exactement ça!! je me couche à 3heures, me lève à 11h, et me retrouve dans le canapé à 17h, le mac sur les genoux....

LE PIED, comme on dit...


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2002)

gaiement


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*allons y*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1, 2, 3...


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

1, 2, 3...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*PARTEZ*


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*gaiement    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AH BEN OUI DANS LA JOIE ET LA BONNE HUMEUR


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Des pros du bavardage oui !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De vraies petites comères


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

en plus c'est exactement ça!! je me couche à 3heures, me lève à 11h, et me retrouve dans le canapé à 17h, le mac sur les genoux....

LE PIED, comme on dit...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu bois quoi , une limo bien frappée ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

Des pipelettes oui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Qu'est ce que tu porteras pour  ton 500ème post? Un paréo, un tailleur, une 'tite robe d'été légère, un short..._


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Des pipelettes oui!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que tu porteras pour  ton 500ème post? Un paréo, un tailleur, une 'tite robe d'été légère, un short...









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La bonne parole


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

La bonne parole    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans faire de prosélitisme


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

Ben oui je triche un peu, car demain, et samedi pas le temps ou vraiment très peu de temps pour poster


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

La bonne parole    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ça va encore jaser dans le bourg!!!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

M.... j'ai oublié dimanche


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
ça va encore jaser dans le bourg!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'espère bien, pourvu que ça colporte à mort


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

Ca y est je suis parti... mais je dois aller où ????

Qui sera le champion du monde des posts inutiles ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous le serez dans un instant


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*M.... j'ai oublié dimanche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le fameux dimanche , jour des carottes...?!


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*M.... j'ai oublié dimanche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dimanche = jour du seigneur... oublier pas d'aller prier mes frère


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Dimanche = jour du seigneur... oublier pas d'aller prier mes frère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arf les fôtes... désolé


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Ca y est je suis parti... mais je dois aller où ????

Qui sera le champion du monde des posts inutiles ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous le serez dans un instant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pied au plancher, tout droit ... Dans le mur! 
Et sans parachute s'il vous plait!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Dimanche = jour du seigneur... oublier pas d'aller prier mes frère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca tombe bien ce post, je vais ce soir à un concert de harpe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans une église, mais j'ai pas fait exprès, je suis obligée, enfin ça devrait être beau    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourvu que je dorme pas


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Pied au plancher, tout droit ... Dans le mur! 
Et sans parachute s'il vous plait!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mur est encore loin... je peux encore poster


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Ca y est je suis parti... mais je dois aller où ????

Qui sera le champion du monde des posts inutiles ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous le serez dans un instant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'est quand la finale


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pourvu que je dorme pas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Essaye de ne pas ronfler c'est mieux


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Le mur est encore loin... je peux encore poster   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu veux que je te prète mon pattern buffer?


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Tu veux que je te prète mon pattern buffer?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si je paye pas la casse je veux bien


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Essaye de ne pas ronfler c'est mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne ronfle pas MONSIEUR, j'émet un léger son berçant.

Allez j'y vais, Lily LASKINE m'attend


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et c'est quand la finale    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est now


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ca tombe bien ce post, je vais ce soir à un concert de harpe    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans une église, mais j'ai pas fait exprès, je suis obligée, enfin ça devrait être beau     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourvu que je dorme pas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est quand même moins fatigant en dormant!


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Je ne ronfle pas MONSIEUR, j'émet un léger son berçant.

Allez j'y vais, Lily LASKINE m'attend   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben le leger son sera de trop a mon avis


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
C'est quand même moins fatigant en dormant!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'allais le dire !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait non j'allais pas le dire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais fallais que je dise qqch


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

a déjà partie?


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*a déjà partie?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non c'est pas possibleheuheuheu


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Mais non c'est pas possibleheuheuheu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pffff... que vas t-on faire ???


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Mais non c'est pas possibleheuheuheu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La p'tite joueuse...
Ho! Barbarella! Ben alors...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Pffff... que vas t-on faire ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Dire n'importe quoi... Pour changer!


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
La p'tite joueuse...
Ho! Barbarella! Ben alors...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est peu de le dire... je suis decu encore une fois


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
La p'tite joueuse...
Ho! Barbarella! Ben alors...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Elle va revenir... Elle arrose ses géraniums!


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Elle va revenir... Elle arrose ses géraniums!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pffff... elle aurait du me le dire quand elle y allait....


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

pffff... elle aurait du me le dire quand elle y allait....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je serais bien aller l'aider moi


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

Bien, je vois que ce qui était mal barré au départ est maintenant bien parti, et pas que pour Barbarella!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alala, on vous changera pas...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Alala, on vous changera pas...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi non plus!


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Alala, on vous changera pas...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pkoi changer ???


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

T'as raison, ça prend du temps, c'est dur!! Autant rester comme on est!!


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*meuh non, on est juste en vacances! (enfin pour moi en tout cas...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi au chomage!


----------



## kisco (21 Juin 2002)

Vous disiez Dimanche jour du Seigneur...

je propose "Dimanche, jour de maux de tête"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui vient je le sens vraiment dans ce sens.


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et moi au chomage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
On sera pas trop de deux!


----------



## maousse (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et moi au chomage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi en vacances !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*Vous disiez Dimanche jour du Seigneur...

je propose "Dimanche, jour de maux de tête"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui vient je le sens vraiment dans ce sens.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Le sujet, c'est : 'mal barré', pas 'bourré'!


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Le sujet, c'est : 'mal barré', pas 'bourré'!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah mince, j'ai pris de l'avance alors!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

/erde! J'a/ le c/avier q/i d/conne!!/


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*/erde! J'a/ le c/avier q/i d/conne!!/   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec des posts comme ça on s'étonne qu'il poste trois fois plus que moi...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Avec des posts comme ça on s'étonne qu'il poste trois fois plus que moi...












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The Big m'a prété sa parkinson pour le weekend!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

Coucou


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

C'est moi, 

Y c'est passé quoi, la harpe super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même pas ronflé


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

et moi en vacances !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ya que moi qui bosse ici


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

J'y crois pas plus que 30, je vais relever mon défi


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'y crois pas plus que 30, je vais relever mon défi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

plus que 3600 et des poussières et je relève celui de JackSim !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

plus que 3600 et des poussières et je relève celui de JackSim !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut être ambitieux dans la vie


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et moi au chomage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sans blague??


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

sans blague??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

disons que la situation s'améliore!


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Faut être ambitieux dans la vie    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en fait 3300 et des poussières!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

Oulalala, je me sens pas bien moi, mais bon, faut juste que je poste 8 messages pour diamncge, ca devrait pouvoir se faite, quoi que j'ai un peu de mal à frapper sur les bonnes touches


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*meuh non, on est juste en vacances! (enfin pour moi en tout cas...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ca ta vision des vacances ?
Passer ta journée sur ton mac ?


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

C'est ca ta vision des vacances ?
Passer ta journée sur ton mac ?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh non! la tu vois je viens de rentrer d'une bonne soirée avec des copines (yep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), d'ailleurs je vais jouer un tennis avec elles samedi,  et puis je me casse faire du camping sauvage pendant 3 jours mardi prochain (toujours avec elles : re  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis je vais faire de la plongée en espagne (sans elles :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , et entre temps je bosse dans la maison (et le jardin), ya du boulot!

et puis pour le temps qui reste, ca se partage entre mon mac, la télé, et le lit...

satisfait?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
The Big m'a prété sa parkinson pour le weekend!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wahou!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as de la chance!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y pourra me la pretter, à moi??


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Wahou!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as de la chance!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y pourra me la pretter, à moi??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et a moi ??? Faut arreter il va faire de la location après


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

A louer :
"Parkinson débutante et d'occasion en parfait état de fonctionnement - 3 niveaux d'intensité au choix - livrée avec double télécommande - peut servir seul ou en groupe - location à la semaine ou au week end - carte "jeunes" acceptées" - possibilité de location mixte "Parkinson + Prostate" - demander nos conditions spéciales"


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*A louer :
"Parkinson débutante et d'occasion en parfait état de fonctionnement - 3 niveaux d'intensité au choix - livrée avec double télécommande - peut servir seul ou en groupe - location à la semaine ou au week end - carte "jeunes" acceptées" - possibilité de location mixte "Parkinson + Prostate" - demander nos conditions spéciales"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as oublier le prix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*
Tu as oublier le prix   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Excuse moi ! Quel con je suis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Prix défiant toute concurrence"
Et voilà


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

Au fait, c'est bien au 500ème post qu'on devient habitué ?

Un E est-il prévu pour les filles ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*Nan pas de "e" c est bien connu les ordis c est un trucs de mecs !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
En attendant, tu devrais en mettre un dans ta signature...


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

faut pas de e à habitué, vu qu'en fait c'est "membre habitué"

merde, ça change rien!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





faut pas se laisser faire alors..


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

Moi je veux un E






[21 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

_Boudiou Barbarella... Encore 13 et c'est dans la poche!_


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Boudiou Barbarella... Encore 13 et c'est dans la poche!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plus que 9 et ...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Plus que 8 et ...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Boudiou Barbarella... Encore 13 et c'est dans la poche!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

10!! Et en plus elle sort l'artillerie smilleyienne!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, Barbarel', on est avec toi!! ...10... 9...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

10!! Et en plus elle sort l'artillerie smilleyienne!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, Barbarel', on est avec toi!! ...10... 9...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une étoile de plus, y faut la mériter


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

En attendant je


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

je commence à fatiguer


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

Je voudrais être sûre qu'il y a pas de E à habitué


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

Personne pour faire la causette ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

une... deux... une... deux...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





  une... deux... une... deux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfin quelqu'un faut bientôt sortir les verres


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

_Encore trois petits... Courage!_


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Encore trois petits... Courage!













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux dire 1


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

*Allez Barbarella, allez!**Allez Barbarella, allez!*
*Allez Barbarella, allez!**Allez Barbarella, allez!*
*Allez Barbarella, allez!**Allez Barbarella, allez!*





[21 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)




----------



## abba zaba (22 Juin 2002)

CHAMPAGNE!!!











(Dommage pour le E)


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)




----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

Et de trois... Youp-la boum!


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
En attendant, tu devrais en mettre un dans ta signature...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je voudrais pas te faire de l'ombre tu sais


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*

Je voudrais pas te faire de l'ombre tu sais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


*dErrière*ton bureau! Et pas *dérrière*...
Le son "é" se fait avec les deux "r" donc pas besoin d'accent...


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Allez Barbarella, allez!Allez Barbarella, allez!
Allez Barbarella, allez!Allez Barbarella, allez!
Allez Barbarella, allez!Allez Barbarella, allez!





[21 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Elle à réussiiiiiiiii........


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Elle à réussiiiiiiiii........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Vi! Maintenant, elle se repose un peu. Elle est pas encore bien habituée à cette surcharge pondérale mais elle va vite s'y faire, telle que je la connais...!_


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Elle à réussiiiiiiiii........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


dErrièreton bureau! Et pas dérrière...
Le son "é" se fait avec les deux "r" donc pas besoin d'accent...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...facile...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
> [QB]
> 
> Elle est pas encore bien habituée à cette surcharge pondérale
> ...


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



			Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
[QB]

Elle est pas encore bien habituée à cette surcharge pondérale

Ca veux dire quoi ?
Tu vas voir




Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> Elle sait pas ceux que ca veut dire et elle veut faire du mal... pfffff....
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Juin 2002)

Bah non, faut pas s'énerver comme ca Barbarella, ca vaut pas la peine...

tu verras, c'est pas si dur que ca d'être habitué


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*

...facile...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Pfff_... Si tu avais regardé ta signature au lieu de relever mon post et de faire des sous-entendus... Je n'aurais rien dit, et puis on parlait de "E" et c'était trop tentant...
Les fautes de frappes dans les posts, ça passe, mais en gras dans une signature... C'est moins joli. On va pas en faire une tartine non plus... C'est pas bon pour le régime de Barbarella!


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2002)

Nan pas de "e" c est bien connu les ordis c est un trucs de mecs !!


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par huexley:
> [QB]Nan pas de "e" c est bien connu les ordis c est un trucs de mecs !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*et bien ça va changer    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais!! On est avec toi!! Vive la parité en informatique!!


----------

